# "The Bride" completed



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow LB. She is so life like...... Its just so much better when you make it your self !! So much better than anything you could buy.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Mary Mother of God!! Just when you think you've seen the standout creation of the year, something like this comes along and blows everything out of the water!!
That is nothing short of perfect! Looks like a figure in a wax museum.
Fantastic talent and the pictures you took are outstanding!
You should seriously consider commissioning your work. You'd have a lot of interest.

(grumbles and goes to smash of all my own props.)


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Absolutely amazing! Wow...just wow.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW!  She is gorgeous! Jdubbya is right, she looks like a wax figure. Great work!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*wow..unbelievable*

I actually had to go back and re-read the first post because I thought it was a live actor in the dress that he made! I then realized that he made..the whole thing!!! Incredible...just incredible.

I am glad to see a fellow haunter really put together an incredible piece of work, I am sure this cost a fortune to make but you will have it forever and it looks as high end as it gets. Wish I had your talent!! 

Super work!

Melty


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow Laurie. I'm speechless and in awe. From last year to now your talent has improved by leaps and bounds! Your definitely a master prop maker.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have read most of your tutorials and my mouth dropped each time seeing the progress. But OMG this is amazing....my jaw is on the floor in amazement. 

She's so great! How heavy is she?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you everyone. She doesn't weigh all that much, maybe 20 lbs including the stand which is on rollers. Most of that weight is in the pipe and plywood. BTW, she measures in at 6' tall including the stand. You should have seen me trying to get that dress over her head  I'm only 5' tall, not including the stand. I had to use a stepstool.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 16, 2007)

Laurie, I'm speechless at how fantastic she looks. Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Truly we are in the presence of greatness! I am not worthy...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

She is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G ! ! !  

you need to bottle your talent and sell it ......or......make props and sell them 

again beautiful work ......BRAVO !!!


----------



## Aunt Sissy (Aug 24, 2006)

She's BEAUTIFUL. Wow, you were born with the talent LB!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Laurie, absolutely freaking beautiful. I have been following her progess, but put all togather, it is mind bogglingly fantastic


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

Stunning, Laurie, Absolutely stunning! This qualifies as a masterpiece!


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!! They should have used yours in the real movie.


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

WOW!...I'm speechless...

Dennis


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Laurie - she is so just so incredible. Your talent is beyond measure. I loved the props you showed me at HauntX, but your skills are just so unbelievable on this prop. I'm looking forward to your future props. If you progress this quickly, I can't imagine what's next. 

P.S. PM me about Knott's


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

There are many very talented people here, but you are truly gifted Laurie. And I don't mean the "wore a helmet riding in the short bus to school" kind of gifted!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

OMG, I don't quite know what to say other than thank you so very much everyone!

spookineer-lol you must be feeling ok  glad the painkillers are workin for ya


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

!!!!!!!............................................HOLY *%&[email protected]# $%#@&* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOW WOW WOW WOW

the only way to top this is to make her husband next year!!!

OMG AMAZING!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

BATFLY said:


> the only way to top this is to make her husband next year!!!


I have to say that I don't think making Frankenstein would top this. I think that being able to capture the feminine essence of a prop is stunning and Laurie has nailed it. I think capturing a rugged manly presence isn't quite as difficult as representing the delicate feminine features that she has done with this prop. I'm sure if she were to make Frankenstein, it would be just as impressive, but this prop is incredible!

Great job Laurie! I wish I had the guts to even start a project like this. I don't think I'd ever try because I'd be so frustrated if I spent hours and hours and it didn't turn out how I'd want it to.

Now that you've accomplished this, the sky is the limit. What's next if not Frank? Jason? Leatherface? You could end up with a home of lifesize horror characters! How cool would that be!!! If you ever got bored with one, you could just sell it for a mint!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow....Very nice indeed! You have such great talent,you should use it to your advantage and make some big bucks!!! I would definatley pay big money for that,and i'm sure others would too.Kudos to you laurie.

~D~


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks again you guys. I actually already have a Frankenstein monster that I made last year. Seems to me that he could use a re-do though, but NOT this year! Here's some shots of his ugly mug


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Unbelievable! You're the prop maker of the year...no, of the millenium!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW! I just read your tutorial from start to finish and I still can't believe my eyes. That is just incredible! Awesome, awesome work!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

LB, she's FABOO! I don't know what else to say that hasn't been said by the others  Just goes to show that talent and chutzpah can go a long way--ya never know what you can or can't do until ya try.

GREAT JOB!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

WOW !! That was my first thought--it looks just like something straight out of a wax museum.
Congratulations on an outstanding prop !! If you put that in the yard, make sure you hook up an alarm system so it doesn't disappear.
You should be working in Hollywood, Laurie!!


----------



## jonny g (Jul 28, 2007)

That is one of the best props I have ever seen. Good job!


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

*The Bride...*

Lauriebeast....all I can say is genius ...pure genius...you are a master thank you for sharing...!!!
I am a lowly newbie here and seeing your artwork has definetely got my haunting ideas set at simmering wishing I could find enough time to set them loose!!!


----------



## Irishcure (Sep 8, 2007)

3 words OH MY GOD!

Congratulations she looks fantastic.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Good God girl - you got the talent or what?! That is marvelous (and Frankie's cute too in a very primitive way!) As has been said, there's no tellin' where that talent could take you - you should really think about getting into it professionally (or just a small business of selling your own works) I think you can claim the title of Artisan now!!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Well LB I've been a fan of your work since you've been posting it and I have to say that you have blown me away with this one! She looks so realistic it's hard believe she's not real. She's truly a masterpiece!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you everyone. Your wonderful comments are truly appreciated.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Look who I found hittin the sauce this morning. She must be nervous about the upcoming nuptuals.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Lauriebeast, 
I still can't get over how lifelike she is...she is amazing and so is your skill!!!
I'm wondering though where you found the styrofoam wig stand...and do you make most of your own forms for the masks & heads I've seen in the backgrounds of your workshop pics... Excellent work!!!


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

LB-
Freak'n AWESOME! Love it. 
Everything is spot-on from the eyeballs to fingernails. So much attention to detail. A Masterpiece! 
I showed your 6th tutorial to the wife the other day, and she wouldnt believe it wasnt a mask until I backed up to the first tutorial. 
Very, very very nice!

You've inspired me to give the Celluclay and Stonex a try myself. I used up a few 50% Michaels coupons this weekend!! 

-Nailbiter


----------



## dawnyday (Oct 10, 2007)

That is stunning! That is the most realistic prop I have ever seen. 

Where is that envy smiley??


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks you guys  The wig head was purchased from Sally Beauty Supply, the monster heads in the background pics are my sculpts, and the framed monster art in the background are all pics of other artists' work. They're very inspirational to me.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

You need to be working in Hollywood!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Yea, Hollywood or Disney!! I think she is the absolutely the best darn prop on all these forums put together!!!! Oh, and I just love what you did with the inside of your house, very very cool!!!


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

just stunning, I thought you bought this at first but then I realized it looks way to good for even that! It belongs in a museum!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

wowzers Lb she is awwwwwwsome !!!
she will feel better after halloween,lol
and so will you when all the TOTs start to scream,,Great Work


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Lauriebeast,
WOW!!! You have taken prop making to the highest level. Unreal.


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Laurie, she's incredible. Too good for Halloween, even... she is art in it's purest form. I love the subtle color, the expression, everything. Truly fantastic. You should be proud!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks again everyone....sincerely!

Dr. Slickshill - You and your beautiful sculpts are what inspired me to even try this. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Lauriebeast ... 

Totally awesome !! As a newbie to the group I would just like to say that your props have given enthusiasm to all us amateur prop builders !! what you have created is truly incredible and although I have no doubt that I could never recreate anthing as good as your props, especially the bride, the inspiration to create has been given a new lease of life. Suffice to say that I am truly in awe!!! Thank you for sharing this with us ... I will certainly be printing out the entire threads of the build in the hopes that one day I may assimilate your work in some manner ...

One again thank you for for the time and efort that you have put into not only building this incredible work but also documenting it to share with us


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks so much, Herman. I certainly hope I've inspired folks to try their hand at sculpting. My first sculpt was the witch and I had never done anything like that before. Believe me, no one was more surprised than I that I could do this. Please feel free to ask any questions and I'll be happy to help. I say go for it!

Here she is having a contemplative moment....must be thinking about the wedding night


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

So very impressive. I hope you have a huge bash to show her off! No one is going to believe you made her. Way to go, you should be very proud of "your little girl."


----------



## sexybeast (Oct 18, 2009)

This amazing!! Going as the bride this year. Im thining im gonna blow dry out an afro wig and then spray paint the sides. How did you get the hair to look that way?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks sexybeast, I used a piece of white faux fur beneath the black, cut tiny slits in the black fur and pulled bits of the white fur through the slits. If the Afro wig you're using is acrylic fiber, you probably won't have much luck drying it out and it'll become a tangled mess. I would suggest just using the wig as is, making a template out of sticky backed paper (label paper) with a wavy design cut out on it, laying it on the wig and lightly spraying the white color on. Good luck and be sure to post pics when it's done, I'd love to see how it comes out.


----------



## frightenstein (Oct 21, 2005)

Unbelievable. A work of art indeed.


----------



## AxeHill (Aug 26, 2009)

You are truly are master.... I humbly bow before your creative talent... she is superb, a magnificent work or art.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you frightenstein and AxeHill


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Amazing work !!!


----------



## rick4464 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Incredible!!*

I joined about 2 months ago and have not posted yet just browsed for ideas and tips, but I have to say your work is amazing! I followed the previous threads and watched the progress, but the final work is outstanding! I look forward to seeing your future work.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*OMG!!! *
very very nice


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks so very much you guys!


----------

